# trout eggs



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

i am wondering if anyone has any trout eggs, i would like to give them a try this spring, i had success on them before but only had a limited supply of them i got off a friend and would like to see if anyone has any their willing to sell, im around the youngstown area. thanks.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

i accually have a ton of steelhead eggs and i live in niles. they r already tied in nets and everything. right now i have about 250 tied up. i will have to talk to my bro about sellin some cuz they r both mine and his. i will have to get back at u about it though after i talk to him. how many were u lookin to buy?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

NooB

I was wondering how you get the eggs out of the steely and what do you do with them to keep them around for later. I have never caught a female yet but hope to and dont want to waste the eggs. 

Thanks in advance

Lima Eyecatcher
Jim


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lima all i do is make a incision from the neck area of the fish all the way down to the pooper haha. then the eggs will just pull out in full cuz they are connected. after getting them out i put them in a ziplock bag and just keep them refrigerated. ive kept them in the refrigerater for as long as 2 months and they work as good as if u wud use them the next day. ive been killin fish on them this whole winter in the conny


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

hey noon24 i appreciate it i wouldnt mind getting a couple dozen egg sacs well when you find out from your borther shoot me a pm and we`ll make arrangments to pick em up.
thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

use caution :::illegal to sell them!!!! check the laws.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

freyed knot i did not know that. i appreciate it. ill have to check some laws


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

NooB24 said:


> Lima all i do is make a incision from the neck area of the fish all the way down to the pooper haha. then the eggs will just pull out in full cuz they are connected. after getting them out i put them in a ziplock bag and just keep them refrigerated. ive kept them in the refrigerater for as long as 2 months and they work as good as if u wud use them the next day. ive been killin fish on them this whole winter in the conny



what do you do with the fish after you make the incision and take the eggs? toss it back or eat it?


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

if it illegal to sell them maybe i can give you some home made hair jigs that i make myself for steelhead it would be a fair trade... just pm me noob thanks.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> what do you do with the fish after you make the incision and take the eggs? toss it back or eat it?


if u really wud like to know i usually take my two females back home, fillet them, then take the eggs out. usually just cook them in butter and some seasoning. The skins pretty good too. Try it!


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Addiction said:


> if it illegal to sell them maybe i can give you some home made hair jigs that i make myself for steelhead it would be a fair trade... just pm me noob thanks.


addiction it is illegal. so yea a trade sounds pretty good. im gonna hear from my bro tommorow cuz we r goin fishin so ill let u know


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i have some single and in roes if you would like some. Im in sagamorehills off 271 and rt. 82 if you would like to pick them up. There already cured.


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

I have some salmon eggs, they are frozon,about 3lbs of them if you want them ,caught the fish in new york last oct. been useing them all winter and i;ve done alright.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

and the spread of VHS is due to eggs being infected please remember that!


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

so STEELHEADER...are you saying that the eggs from NY could be infected and he shouldn't use them here? or the eggs that these guys have been talking about could be? and are you saying if you take eggs from a fish from say, "THE ROCK", you should only use them on the ROCK? just curious.


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

After checking with the Sandusky Fishery's Unit there is no threat of spread of VHS threw the use of eggs. Eggs from New York or any-ware else is perfectly legal and safe. Assuming the eggs are unfertilized there is no live host for the virus to survive. More false mumbo jumbo to limit the use of bait from fly guys......................Craig


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ErieOutfitters said:


> After checking with the Sandusky Fishery's Unit there is no threat of spread of VHS threw the use of eggs. Eggs from New York or any-ware else is perfectly legal and safe. Assuming the eggs are unfertilized there is no live host for the virus to survive. More false mumbo jumbo to limit the use of bait from fly guys......................Craig


Thanks for the info Craig.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

ErieOutfitters said:


> After checking with the Sandusky Fishery's Unit there is no threat of spread of VHS threw the use of eggs. Eggs from New York or any-ware else is perfectly legal and safe. Assuming the eggs are unfertilized there is no live host for the virus to survive. More false mumbo jumbo to limit the use of bait from fly guys......................Craig


Again the man from E.O. right on top of things...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ErieOutfitters said:


> After checking with the Sandusky Fishery's Unit there is no threat of spread of VHS threw the use of eggs. Eggs from New York or any-ware else is perfectly legal and safe. Assuming the eggs are unfertilized there is no live host for the virus to survive. More false mumbo jumbo to limit the use of bait from fly guys......................Craig



Craig..so if the hen has VHS your assuming she can not pass it on to her eggs? You can use all the bait you want to I'm merely trying to shed some light on the subject. thanks for the clairification I'm by no means a purist, and I have chucked bait back in the day. I'm not trying to limit the use I did not say you cant use it! Remember all I wrote was "and the spread of VHS is due to eggs being infected please remember that!" I'm glad to see you taking the direct approach and getting ahold of the proper people to ask the right questions.

Tom G.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Go get em Tiger!!! See you soon!


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

Tom,
You are well respected here and it was not a knock on you ,but fly only groups and politicians have used scare tactics to have absurd laws passed here recently with no data to support these changes. I will remind everyone according to the power at be ,minnows understand borders and would never swim from OH. to P.a. Tom ,again sorry if I was rude I must have woke up in fear of what new laws trying to take away my livelihood will be passed next.........Craig


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Craig, I heard the next law is that shop owners aren't allowed to fish on their day off!!! LOL my friend, thanks for all of the info!!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> *Craig..so if the hen has VHS your assuming she can not pass it on to her eggs?* You can use all the bait you want to I'm merely trying to shed some light on the subject. thanks for the clairification I'm by no means a purist, and I have chucked bait back in the day. I'm not trying to limit the use I did not say you cant use it! Remember all I wrote was "and the spread of VHS is due to eggs being infected please remember that!" I'm glad to see you taking the direct approach and getting ahold of the proper people to ask the right questions.
> 
> Tom G.


I think the point was that VHS needs a LIVE HOST for it to be passed.


> Assuming the eggs are unfertilized there is no live host for the virus to survive.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..thanks....I still love ya!..lol no worries I must of had a well moment .. lol.. VHS is carried in different forms thats all i was saying I guess thats what I should of said be well Craig and see ya sometime!


----------

